# bas...rd Scouts



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where i keep my horse Denny, there is also a council strays kennels,a Boarding kennels and a cattery. We also have the scouts camp next door, for the last 20 years the owners of the Stables/Kennels/cattery have fought with the scouts about the annual fireworks display, they hold it only 50 yards from the main stable block and only 20 yards from where the hay and bedding is stored.Last year was denny,s first fireworks display, it went on for 1 and a half hours . In that time Denny a very nervy ex rescue ex racehorse tried to climb out of his stable over an 8 foot breezeblock wall and it was all i could do to stop him jumping his stable door to get away from the noise and the flashes. He bashed his head on the stable roof, grazed his knees on the walls and was so jumpy for days after he was unridable, so me being me decided to write to the scouts, local newspaper,environmental health office, and fire brigade.The result i got was 6 months later when i was told that my letter had been read out at the scouts A.G.M. and they had decided that maybe i was right and that they should move it to another venue.Which i was told they would do.All year we.ve been heaving sighs of releif and now tonight ive been told that they are holding it at the scouts camp as usual ,i,m absolutly furious as Denny now lives directly opposite the scout camp now and not side onto it like last year, he was bad enough last year this year he,ll see and hear every thing and i,m dreading it, has anyone else been in this situation with their horse and does sedating them help ??? i,m scared that if he shys badly while sedated he,ll end up on the floor, ive the option to move him back to his other stable but he never settled back into it after last years display....i, now dreading friday night.....


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I feel for you and Denny, I hate the bloody things, seeing my staffy suffer year after year is horrid!!!

Right go to your local horse feed supplier and get some liquid horse calmer, it's all natural ingredients basic herbal remedy.
We use it on our dog and unlike a "sedative" which leaves them powerless but they can still mentally suffer from the noise I have been told, the calmer just does exactly that calms, Bailey usually goes mad for a while then once the stuff kicks in he sleeps, on the label it says for cattle, horses & working dogs but it was a last ditch attempt to stop our boy hurting himself like poor Denny did in shock  
good luck, maybe a radio on too would distract him from the main noise?


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

denny i feel for you and on behalf of scouts (this is not my group) i apoligise if you PM me the area you live i can give you the details of the district comisioner the head bloke of the areas contact details and from the distences you said would also be violating health and safety with the group using fireworks that close to hay


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

daisyleo said:


> I feel for you and Denny, I hate the bloody things, seeing my staffy suffer year after year is horrid!!!
> 
> Right go to your local horse feed supplier and get some liquid horse calmer, it's all natural ingredients basic herbal remedy.
> We use it on our dog and unlike a "sedative" which leaves them powerless but they can still mentally suffer from the noise I have been told, the calmer just does exactly that calms, Bailey usually goes mad for a while then once the stuff kicks in he sleeps, on the label it says for cattle, horses & working dogs but it was a last ditch attempt to stop our boy hurting himself like poor Denny did in shock
> good luck, maybe a radio on too would distract him from the main noise?


 thanks for posting, the radios are usually used , the noise from them winds him up tho . ....i,ll try anything , i just wished i could move him somwhere else. ive used calmers on him before but they dont seem to work, he tends to override them , he,s a bit more chilled this year so i,m hoping he wont be so bad , i,ll nip to the tack shop see what they have .


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> denny i feel for you and on behalf of scouts (this is not my group) i apoligise if you PM me the area you live i can give you the details of the district comisioner the head bloke of the areas contact details and from the distences you said would also be violating health and safety with the group using fireworks that close to hay


 Hi i emailed the district comissioner last year , beleive me they do not care , the group is westhall scouts witburn sunderland.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah I would, anything is worth a go isn't it when you worry about them so much, I don't like giving Bailey anything tbh but I am so glad I let the OH buy this stuff last year as it is a gods send, maybe try a different brand to what you used last time see if they have different ingredients, also make sure you give it to him PRE the first bangs as I have found once they are wound up it does take more time to work 

Fingers crossed for you and best wishes to Denny x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know its extremely petty but i would stand with a powerful hose pipe an put them out as they light them :devil:


I cant believe they lied to you saying they would change the location right up to the last min what a wonderful set of leaders them scouts have hey 

i would keep complaining 100 x a day if i was you and then hopefully they may listen or even could you contact the fire brigade and ask their advice on them having it so close to the animals and hay


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know its extremely petty but i would stand with a powerful hose pipe an put them out as they light them :devil:
> 
> 
> I cant believe they lied to you saying they would change the location right up to the last min what a wonderful set of leaders them scouts have hey
> ...


 lol. we were just discussing hosepipes tonight with the stable owners...ive emailed the scouts with my concerns ..and threatened to go to the press.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> lol. we were just discussing hosepipes tonight with the stable owners...ive emailed the scouts with my concerns ..and threatened to go to the press.


 
LOL im glad its not just me with an evil streak in me then :devil::lol2:

hose pipes seem like the best option though if you have no joy :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

im pretty sure that the scouts being a public group have to abide by the law where public events are held. e.g. health and safety during a public event. 
who owns the ground that the firewoorks display is held on? If it actually belongs to the scout brigade uk then you dont have much option to stop it (apart from the fact you can legally do a peacefull sit where the display is being held provided you state straight away that it is a peacefull protest) if however if it belongs to the local council then it is up to them to stop reckless endangerment and public nuisance and them you need to contact to stop it.
like emmaj said though you could always make sure their bonfire is completely drenched in water so it wont light and make sure that any fireworks that are sent up are soaked (that could be dangerous though in the fact that the hose might not put them out but might just send them off course into a neighbours window.)

oh as an after thought, it might be in your interests to actually contact the RSPCA and see what their look on it is, maybe they will pay the scouts a visit. Sounds like the thing the RSPCA will happily poke their noses into.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: Emma what a wonderful idea. I hate fireworks. Poor Denny, why should animals have to suffer every year while halfwits burn money:devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2: Emma what a wonderful idea. I hate fireworks. Poor Denny, why should animals have to suffer every year while halfwits burn money:devil::devil:


Oh i totally agree shell i hate blooming fire works :devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> Where i keep my horse Denny, there is also a council strays kennels,a Boarding kennels and a cattery. We also have the scouts camp next door, for the last 20 years the owners of the Stables/Kennels/cattery have fought with the scouts about the annual fireworks display, they hold it only 50 yards from the main stable block and only 20 yards from where the hay and bedding is stored.Last year was denny,s first fireworks display, it went on for 1 and a half hours . In that time Denny a very nervy ex rescue ex racehorse tried to climb out of his stable over an 8 foot breezeblock wall and it was all i could do to stop him jumping his stable door to get away from the noise and the flashes. He bashed his head on the stable roof, grazed his knees on the walls and was so jumpy for days after he was unridable, so me being me decided to write to the scouts, local newspaper,environmental health office, and fire brigade.The result i got was 6 months later when i was told that my letter had been read out at the scouts A.G.M. and they had decided that maybe i was right and that they should move it to another venue.Which i was told they would do.All year we.ve been heaving sighs of releif and now tonight ive been told that they are holding it at the scouts camp as usual ,i,m absolutly furious as Denny now lives directly opposite the scout camp now and not side onto it like last year, he was bad enough last year this year he,ll see and hear every thing and i,m dreading it, has anyone else been in this situation with their horse and does sedating them help ??? i,m scared that if he shys badly while sedated he,ll end up on the floor, ive the option to move him back to his other stable but he never settled back into it after last years display....i, now dreading friday night.....


 For my birds, I shut the aviary block and put all the lights on so as to minimise the flashes, then I put a radio on really loud to drown out the noise too. Could this help Denny?Perhaps shove cotton wool down his lugs to deaden the noise like they do when vets knock horses out for an op'?
Then, take a vido if he is still distressed and send it to one of the national newspapers, plus the head office of the scouting department with a petition or something.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> lol. we were just discussing hosepipes tonight with the stable owners...ive emailed the scouts with my concerns ..and threatened to go to the press.


 Don't threaten, do it. People who threaten to do things rarely do them. I never threaten, I just go right on and do it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh i totally agree shell i hate blooming fire works :devil:


 Awww, you spoilsports. Trying to stop people 'having fun' and stopping 'the kiddies' from enjoying themselves. And there they stand in slack jawed, blank eyed, drooling amazement, grunting at the 'pretty lights' and uttering deep gutteral and primitive guffaws at the loud bangs while their knuckles drag on the ground.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Awww, you spoilsports. Trying to stop people 'having fun' and stopping 'the kiddies' from enjoying themselves. And there they stand in slack jawed, blank eyed, drooling amazement, grunting at the 'pretty lights' and uttering deep gutteral and primitive guffaws at the loud bangs while their knuckles drag on the ground.


 
LOL that made me chuckle cos i pictured it as i read it :lol2::lol2:

yeps im a mean cruel nasty spoily sport im gonna die my hair half black half white and change my name to cruella :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont forget to paint spots on your dogs for added effect:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dont forget to paint spots on your dogs for added effect:lol2:


good thinking cat woman :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Awww, you spoilsports. Trying to stop people 'having fun' and stopping 'the kiddies' from enjoying themselves. And there they stand in slack jawed, blank eyed, drooling amazement, grunting at the 'pretty lights' and uttering deep gutteral and primitive guffaws at the loud bangs while their knuckles drag on the ground.


:lol2: nice one Fennie! hehe


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Why dont you put it in the shields gazette Denny
It will be about the only decent thing in there at the moment lol
No on a serious note there are plenty other places rather than next to the stables in whitburn where they could hold their display I would definatly go to the papers.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww poor denny

i hate fireworks as well there should be a law that you cant buy them and they should only hold fire work displays at sutable places non of this just walk in and buy some they have started here already and no dout will now be going off for the next 3 weeks:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we had some complete planks setting of fireworks on the end of the street at 1.20am last night :devil::bash::bash:

i sooooooo needs to get me a sling shot :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can call the police for that, Emma  They aren't allowed to set any off after 11pm


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmm yeah fat chance they will do anything............one rule of one an another rule for the others kinda thing :whistling2::bash:

or is the police darnt do anything :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They have to come out, though... Might be enough to be a deterrant... And you can ask them not to come to your door, either, so the little sh*ts don't know who snitched on them


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> For my birds, I shut the aviary block and put all the lights on so as to minimise the flashes, then I put a radio on really loud to drown out the noise too. Could this help Denny?Perhaps shove cotton wool down his lugs to deaden the noise like they do when vets knock horses out for an op'?
> Then, take a vido if he is still distressed and send it to one of the national newspapers, plus the head office of the scouting department with a petition or something.


cant do the cotton wool he went nuts last time i tried that one , the video is a brilliant idea tho i,ll deffo do that one , ive emailed the scouts threatening to write to the queen their patron , and am gonna ring the local press today, its not on they waited till the last minute to announce that they were gonna have it after saying that they wernt. i,m gonna make a big plackard and hang it over the fence so that everyone who turns up for the dispaly reads it......its too late to organise the other horse owners in the area to turn up and hold a demonstration...which is what i had planned on doing.....I, hoping that because he,s not been well and is on just a maintainance ration he,ll be a bit more chilled this time , i,ll get some calmer for him and hope for the best. what annoys me most is that i want to move him to another yard nearer home but i cant get him in anywhere close but i turned down a stable as far away as this one in the summer thinking that he,d be ok because the scouts said the fireworks would be moved........my blood is boiling and i,ll be ready to punch heads by friday night , i hope some daft scout dosnt come to me and say dib dib dib dob dob dob, i,ll throttle the little Bast:censor:d with his bloody woggle.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> They have to come out, though... Might be enough to be a deterrant... And you can ask them not to come to your door, either, so the little sh*ts don't know who snitched on them


tis not much good they all just come back seems to be the main hang out point at the end of our street cos the building has like a shelter so if its raining they dont get wet 

i call the police an environmental health all the time but nothing ever changes its the same thing every bloomin nite them stood on the end laughing an shouting playing music on their phones 

i may just invest in a stun gun instead :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hosepipe the :censor:. 

I would honestly think that there would be health and safety issues involved here.

Get the hopepipes ready and start watering them ( the fireworks ) if they start setting them up. You were concerned for the well being of the animals and anybody at the stables.

Best wishes to you and hope everything is ok.

ps I may be wrong but I think the calmer needs to be given a few days before to build up in their system. The ones we use for our large dogs do.

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> cant do the cotton wool he went nuts last time i tried that one , the video is a brilliant idea tho i,ll deffo do that one , ive emailed the scouts threatening to write to the queen their patron , and am gonna ring the local press today, its not on they waited till the last minute to announce that they were gonna have it after saying that they wernt. i,m gonna make a big plackard and hang it over the fence so that everyone who turns up for the dispaly reads it......its too late to organise the other horse owners in the area to turn up and hold a demonstration...which is what i had planned on doing.....I, hoping that because he,s not been well and is on just a maintainance ration he,ll be a bit more chilled this time , i,ll get some calmer for him and hope for the best. what annoys me most is that i want to move him to another yard nearer home but i cant get him in anywhere close but i turned down a stable as far away as this one in the summer thinking that he,d be ok because the scouts said the fireworks would be moved........my blood is boiling and i,ll be ready to punch heads by friday night , i hope some daft scout dosnt come to me and say dib dib dib dob dob dob, i,ll throttle the little Bast:censor:d with his bloody woggle.


 
if i was closer to you i would come help out we could man a hose each 

i dont blame you for being annoyed hun you have every bloomin right to be 

tip dont use the woggle just use the neckachief : victory::lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> tis not much good they all just come back seems to be the main hang out point at the end of our street cos the building has like a shelter so if its raining they dont get wet
> 
> i call the police an environmental health all the time but nothing ever changes its the same thing every bloomin nite them stood on the end laughing an shouting playing music on their phones
> 
> i may just invest in a stun gun instead :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 :lol2: i wish we could call open season on the the idiot sons of the the idiot parents that seem to breed so fast in some areas.....i was out with my dogs one day and met wit a friend on her pony , some daft lads thought it would be funny to throw a banger at the pony, luckily the pony was totally bomb proof and didnt bat an eyelid, my friend jumped off chased them caught one and beat the crap out of him lol. she was scrweaming at him " GO TELL YA BIG MATES YOU JUST BEEN BEATEN UP BY A GIRL AND TELL THEM IF I CATCH THEM I,LL BATTER THEM AS WELL" hopefully he.ll have learned a lesson , i was helpless with laughter as i held the pony for her.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done her!!!! So many people are afraid of the little sh*theads nowadays they get away with it more often than not.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> :lol2: i wish we could call open season on the the idiot sons of the the idiot parents that seem to breed so fast in some areas.....i was out with my dogs one day and met wit a friend on her pony , some daft lads thought it would be funny to throw a banger at the pony, luckily the pony was totally bomb proof and didnt bat an eyelid, my friend jumped off chased them caught one and beat the crap out of him lol. she was scrweaming at him " GO TELL YA BIG MATES YOU JUST BEEN BEATEN UP BY A GIRL AND TELL THEM IF I CATCH THEM I,LL BATTER THEM AS WELL" hopefully he.ll have learned a lesson , i was helpless with laughter as i held the pony for her.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
i wish our lil idiots were that simple im afraid they aint  thats why the police dont bother with them either 90% of the time 

but good on ya mate though :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i wouldn't use a hosepipe.. i'd roll some nice big oil / petrol drums into their area and see if they fancy lighting fireworks.. 

Bit late now though but if they do it next year make sure one of your mates runs around with his pecker out and it gets reported that there's a flasher near the scout camp.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> i wouldn't use a hosepipe.. i'd roll some nice big oil / petrol drums into their area and see if they fancy lighting fireworks..
> 
> Bit late now though but if they do it next year make sure one of your mates runs around with his pecker out and it gets reported that there's a flasher near the scout camp.


 
LOL is that you offering to run round in nov with ya pecker out to help denny out Meko awwwwwwwwwwww bless ya aint ya a sweety :lol2::lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> i wouldn't use a hosepipe.. i'd roll some nice big oil / petrol drums into their area and see if they fancy lighting fireworks..
> 
> Bit late now though but if they do it next year make sure one of your mates runs around with his pecker out and it gets reported that there's a flasher near the scout camp.


 What a brill idea (thinks whos got the biggest pecker) its not till friday so i could organise a few streakers. lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> What a brill idea (thinks whos got the biggest pecker) its not till friday so i could organise a few streakers. lol


 
LOL well meko should help out was his idea after all denny :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well meko should help out was his idea after all denny :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 he,s quite welcome the bigger the pecker the better. lol. this thread is deteriorating a bit me thinks lol. ......


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> he,s quite welcome the bigger the pecker the better. lol. this thread is deteriorating a bit me thinks lol. ......


I know we will have to be careful or we will end up in the 18 + section :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it went from big bangs...........to big :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> cant do the cotton wool he went nuts last time i tried that one , the video is a brilliant idea tho i,ll deffo do that one , ive emailed the scouts threatening to write to the queen their patron , and am gonna ring the local press today, its not on they waited till the last minute to announce that they were gonna have it after saying that they wernt. i,m gonna make a big plackard and hang it over the fence so that everyone who turns up for the dispaly reads it......its too late to organise the other horse owners in the area to turn up and hold a demonstration...which is what i had planned on doing.....I, hoping that because he,s not been well and is on just a maintainance ration he,ll be a bit more chilled this time , i,ll get some calmer for him and hope for the best. what annoys me most is that i want to move him to another yard nearer home but i cant get him in anywhere close but i turned down a stable as far away as this one in the summer thinking that he,d be ok because the scouts said the fireworks would be moved........my blood is boiling and i,ll be ready to punch heads by friday night , i hope some daft scout dosnt come to me and say dib dib dib dob dob dob, i,ll throttle the little Bast:censor:d with his bloody woggle.


 Nahh, you reply in a similar vein "dib dib dob.. want a fist in yer gob?"
"dob dob dib, how about a cracked rib?"


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I leave you lot for half an hour and look what happens!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just come back and loads of posts, :rotfl:hosepipes, girlpower and peckers. :lol2: All excellent ideas though. I was that furious 2 years ago I caught a brat and had him up against the fence by his throat, screeching what I was going to do to him and his mates. Little sh*t nearly wet himself and ran off crying. He was about 13 years old and was lighting fireworks and throwing them into the garden. I expected him to come back with Thugmum but nope never saw him or his mates again:whistling2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Nahh, you reply in a similar vein "dib dib dob.. want a fist in yer gob?"
> "dob dob dib, how about a cracked rib?"


 i just nearly wet myself laughing :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:.......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> he,s quite welcome the bigger the pecker the better. lol. this thread is deteriorating a bit me thinks lol. ......


 Hmm, do you keep poultry Denny?
An anonymous call to the scoutmaster that someone will be there and is planning to show all the scouts his big cock. You could borrow one of mine if you wanted.
Here is 'Wesley big'


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Just come back and loads of posts, :rotfl:hosepipes, girlpower and peckers. :lol2: All excellent ideas though. I was that furious 2 years ago I caught a brat and had him up against the fence by his throat, screeching what I was going to do to him and his mates. Little sh*t nearly wet himself and ran off crying. He was about 13 years old and was lighting fireworks and throwing them into the garden. I expected him to come back with Thugmum but nope never saw him or his mates again:whistling2:


 Thugmums are often just bullies too and depend on their victim being afraid. If you aren't and they think you might be a bit unhinged enough to give them a pasting, usually they leave you be.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Just come back and loads of posts, :rotfl:hosepipes, girlpower and peckers. :lol2: All excellent ideas though. I was that furious 2 years ago I caught a brat and had him up against the fence by his throat, screeching what I was going to do to him and his mates. Little sh*t nearly wet himself and ran off crying. He was about 13 years old and was lighting fireworks and throwing them into the garden. I expected him to come back with Thugmum but nope never saw him or his mates again:whistling2:


 Well done but thugmum coulda come back and gave you a nasty stare in the supermarket. Ide batter my step son if he did anything like that , he,s the sort that does nowt but play on xbox all day and night (if we let him, which we dont) so i,m pleased he dosnt go out much ,ide string him up and he knows it ....some parents dont seem to give a monkeys what their devils spawn get up to.....


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Hmm, do you keep poultry Denny?
> An anonymous call to the scoutmaster that someone will be there and is planning to show all the scouts his big cock. You could borrow one of mine if you wanted.
> Here is 'Wesley big'


 Wow fenny i love your big cock, he,s beautufull, is he wellsommers , i loved my rhode island chickens and my cock was big and a very dark red. tee hee.:blush:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

my step sons called wesley lol. he,s big and thick , dont know about the other bits tho now he,s all growed up:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Was he shiney, too???


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Was he shiney, too???


 very shiny , he liked shiny objects too, he hated my ex and wold run up his back and try to peck his head. lol. and he was six foot two , my ex not the cockeral...lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Denny did your ex have a shiny head then??:lol2: Why do kids do that Xbox thing?? My eldest is 21, and he cant help himself. If hes not working hes on it day and night. I hate it Grrrrr


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Denny did your ex have a shiny head then??:lol2: Why do kids do that Xbox thing?? My eldest is 21, and he cant help himself. If hes not working hes on it day and night. I hate it Grrrrr


 he had dark gingery brown hair , maybe the cockeral thought it was another bird on his head . lol. Our Wez is obsessed by his ex box and cries when he gets suspended or the online conection goes off and he,s nearly 16......lol. he keeps in touch with his school mate on it which is good coz we live miles away from them...i just wish he,d go out and do something normal like steal a car or break into someones house or get drunk and disorderly , NOT..lol. its also better than him hanging about the living room hogging MY remote for the telly :lol2::lol2::lol2:it also gives him the chance to kill people and bomb things with out leaving his bedroom , some of the games are well sick ...........


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

we digress , i hate fireworks . :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any other time of the year its illegal to have bombs so why in October do they sell them to morons who obviously have to much money. I hate fireworks too


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

denny2 said:


> Hi i emailed the district comissioner last year , beleive me they do not care , the group is westhall scouts witburn sunderland.


if you wanted to go higher you have the county commisioner, and if that doesnt work Gilwell park in london the head office


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> if you wanted to go higher you have the county commisioner, and if that doesnt work Gilwell park in london the head office


 i rang gilwell park and spoke to some one on three ocaisions last year , he told me that it came down to who was there the longest scouts or my horse , beleive me i know its hard for you to take in being a scout but they really do not care if they cause the horses ,dogs and cats trauma and take the attitude that as its only once a year we should put up with it .....the scouts suck mate . BIG TIME..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

write to the local news / press and tell them about the marvelous fireworks show the local scouts are doing and would they like to send somebody down to cover it..


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> write to the local news / press and tell them about the marvelous fireworks show the local scouts are doing and would they like to send somebody down to cover it..


 i did that last year and got no response, i also emailed the environmental health group and firebrigade, it seems that the scouts can do anything that they want reguardless of who or what they hurt in the process.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

want me to come round and pour petrol on their land?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

denny2 said:


> i did that last year and got no response, i also emailed the environmental health group and firebrigade, it seems that the scouts can do anything that they want reguardless of who or what they hurt in the process.


i didn't mean to come and do coverage on the horse, but to see the fireworks and then they'll see whats happening and that the scouts don't care.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> i didn't mean to come and do coverage on the horse, but to see the fireworks and then they'll see whats happening and that the scouts don't care.


 neither did i. .lol. i think i,ll stand on the stable roof and moon to them . lol. it,ll give them something better to look at .....:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Couldnt you ride him Godiver style through the event before they light the fireworks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! I'm sure you can get a wig like her, as well


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> write to the local news / press and tell them about the marvelous fireworks show the local scouts are doing and would they like to send somebody down to cover it..


What are we thinking of. There are enough militant and stroppy forumers here, shall we pile up there mob handed and stage a peaceful forum get together and target the pet owners among them to think about whaty they are supporting. Of course if someone's old car breaks down across the gateway and nobody can get in, what a pity.
Otherwise, hold a meeting of the naturist rain dancers right next to the field. We won't interfere with their fireworks if they will ignore a load of people prancing about in the semi nude (we should wear wellies in case someone stands on a hot firework), with feathers tastefully displayed from between the cheeks of our bottoms and loudly yodelling in the time honoured country manner, whilst leaping about waving furled umbrellas, calling on the god of rain to cover us with golden showers. We can be going about our lawful business on private land and if anyone looks over at us, we can report them for being peeping toms. Just cos people are leaping and yodelling naked with feathers, don't mean anyone has to make a point of looking at us does it?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> want me to come round and pour petrol on their land?


 Ooooh, "hot nuts, get yer hot nuts here".


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> What are we thinking of. There are enough militant and stroppy forumers here, shall we pile up there mob handed and stage a peaceful forum get together and target the pet owners among them to think about whaty they are supporting. Of course if someone's old car breaks down across the gateway and nobody can get in, what a pity.
> Otherwise, hold a meeting of the naturist rain dancers right next to the field. We won't interfere with their fireworks if they will ignore a load of people prancing about in the semi nude (we should wear wellies in case someone stands on a hot firework), with feathers tastefully displayed from between the cheeks of our bottoms and loudly yodelling in the time honoured country manner, whilst leaping about waving furled umbrellas, calling on the god of rain to cover us with golden showers. We can be going about our lawful business on private land and if anyone looks over at us, we can report them for being peeping toms. Just cos people are leaping and yodelling naked with feathers, don't mean anyone has to make a point of looking at us does it?


 

*LMFAO* Absolutely brilliant!!! :2thumb:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> What are we thinking of. There are enough militant and stroppy forumers here, shall we pile up there mob handed and stage a peaceful forum get together and target the pet owners among them to think about whaty they are supporting. Of course if someone's old car breaks down across the gateway and nobody can get in, what a pity.
> Otherwise, hold a meeting of the naturist rain dancers right next to the field. We won't interfere with their fireworks if they will ignore a load of people prancing about in the semi nude (we should wear wellies in case someone stands on a hot firework), with feathers tastefully displayed from between the cheeks of our bottoms and loudly yodelling in the time honoured country manner, whilst leaping about waving furled umbrellas, calling on the god of rain to cover us with golden showers. We can be going about our lawful business on private land and if anyone looks over at us, we can report them for being peeping toms. Just cos people are leaping and yodelling naked with feathers, don't mean anyone has to make a point of looking at us does it?


 What a brilliant idea. i had planned to get all of the local horse people gathered outside the camp but as i only found out it was going ahead yesterday its too late to organise anything in the numbers of folk we would need. ......i like the lady godive idea too, i,d look lovely in a long blonde wig and nowt else. it would certainly distract them from the fireworks.lol.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> What are we thinking of. There are enough militant and stroppy forumers here, shall we pile up there mob handed and stage a peaceful forum get together and target the pet owners among them to think about whaty they are supporting. Of course if someone's old car breaks down across the gateway and nobody can get in, what a pity.
> Otherwise, hold a meeting of the naturist rain dancers right next to the field. We won't interfere with their fireworks if they will ignore a load of people prancing about in the semi nude (we should wear wellies in case someone stands on a hot firework), with feathers tastefully displayed from between the cheeks of our bottoms and loudly yodelling in the time honoured country manner, whilst leaping about waving furled umbrellas, calling on the god of rain to cover us with golden showers. We can be going about our lawful business on private land and if anyone looks over at us, we can report them for being peeping toms. Just cos people are leaping and yodelling naked with feathers, don't mean anyone has to make a point of looking at us does it?


I'm in!!!!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I'm in!!!!


 i got some tail feathers from oska my macaw.lol.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

i,m painting a big plackard which i,ll nail to the tree on the stables property which over looks the driveway up to the scout camp, it will read " horses and fireworks dont mix , have a heart , stop it now ". all of the folks who attend the display will have no choice but to read it on their way up the drive.......


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

next time stick some horse s***,in their bonfire to give the right aroma and stick a fan so the breeze goes over where they stand:censor:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

leggy said:


> next time stick some horse s***,in their bonfire to give the right aroma and stick a fan so the breeze goes over where they stand:censor:


 i could pelt them with horse poo , weve got loads of it, lol.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i got some tail feathers from oska my macaw.lol.


I gots peacock feathers!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I gots peacock feathers!


thats cos your a bird! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thats cos your a bird! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What?

Did you not follow that part of the thread? :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> What?
> 
> Did you not follow that part of the thread? :lol2:


must have mist that...but could use Danny CRS as the guy on top of the bonfire..but that would scare small children and animals :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

print off some leaflets about fireworks and animals maybe asdd some ming pics of dead horses and say thats what happens when people let them off near animals and stand and hand them out as they go to the display might give them a shock to see what can happen


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I really feel for you with this 

The stables where we go riding lost a horse last year through some t*sser mucking about with fireworks - wasn't an organised display, just an idiot. They think he lit the fireworks and threw them into the field, it terrified the horse who went charging off and caught his foot in a dip - unfortunately he fell and broke his leg. They found the horse lying in agony in the field the next morning and he had to be destroyed. So very sad, and all down to a brainless lout who thought it was "fun". 

good luck with your Denny, really hope he's OK and gets through it alright. xx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Video the distressed horse and send it to them - they can all watch it when they do their 'caring for animals' badge :bash:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> I really feel for you with this
> 
> The stables where we go riding lost a horse last year through some t*sser mucking about with fireworks - wasn't an organised display, just an idiot. They think he lit the fireworks and threw them into the field, it terrified the horse who went charging off and caught his foot in a dip - unfortunately he fell and broke his leg. They found the horse lying in agony in the field the next morning and he had to be destroyed. So very sad, and all down to a brainless lout who thought it was "fun".
> 
> good luck with your Denny, really hope he's OK and gets through it alright. xx


 OMG Thats awfull, Denny never goes out for the whole firework fortnight. because he is the type to do just that, last year he tried to climb over an eight foot wall to get through a two foot gap between the wall and the stable roof to get into the stable next door to escape the flashes and noise the horse is 16.2HH .i stood by his stable door on the verge of tears trying to calm him down. He suffered colic the next day as a result and had cut his head and skinned his knees .....he seems quite chilled tonight even though there are fireworks going off in the village but they are half a mile away not 100 yrds.i,m dreading friday...


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> print off some leaflets about fireworks and animals maybe asdd some ming pics of dead horses and say thats what happens when people let them off near animals and stand and hand them out as they go to the display might give them a shock to see what can happen


 i was thinking of that while on the yard..i,ll print some off tomorrow. and hopefully get some of the other owners to help dish them out, i,ll have to print free offer in red on the top of them so that people will take them . :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Our local asda had a load of leaflets about animals & fireworks at the entrance, maybe worth a look at your local? It mentioned horses too. And about how far a fireworks display should be etc


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i got some tail feathers from oska my macaw.lol.


 Wesley big will donate some for me.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Our local asda had a load of leaflets about animals & fireworks at the entrance, maybe worth a look at your local? It mentioned horses too. And about how far a fireworks display should be etc


 Bleddy hypocrites then since they sell the flipping things :bash:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Bleddy hypocrites then since they sell the flipping things :bash:



Aye thats what I thought. But the leaflet was produced by a few organisations one of which was defra, so thought it may have some effect on the scouts. Probably not but anythings worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, firstly:

I abhore fireworks & the suffering they cause to so many animals! They should be banned! 

And scecondly:

Did I just witness Denny & Fennie agreeing??? hehe See Denny, the old trout isn't so bad after all! haha I loves ya Fennie! x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, firstly:
> 
> I abhore fireworks & the suffering they cause to so many animals! They should be banned!
> 
> ...


 Well it's a good job you 'bat for the other side' Zooey mate otherwise I would have been worried in case I was about to get another declaration of love and a proposal of marriage :lol2:
p.s. seen my newest photos on my facebook? Taken by Nerys on Sunday.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i rang gilwell park and spoke to some one on three ocaisions last year , he told me that it came down to who was there the longest scouts or my horse , beleive me i know its hard for you to take in being a scout but they really do not care if they cause the horses ,dogs and cats trauma and take the attitude that as its only once a year we should put up with it .....the scouts suck mate . BIG TIME..


that is sutch b:censor:s if they actually listened to you the health and safety risk assesment ting would be dodgy with how close they are to the hey

its not hard for me to take as theres some groups that are up there own :censor: and dont care about anything or anyone were as we try to teach the kids how to care for animals and atleast once a year we do the animal carers badge for all the kids and as its done just before firework night we also mention about conservation like looking after animals and fireworks eventhough we have a display its not near any animal sanctuary the closest house to us is 500m so although its probably still going to startle some anuimals that may be there we also stop many other displays with the fact the parents bring fireworks for us to use as well

i am on your side NOT on the side of the scouts


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> that is sutch b:censor:s if they actually listened to you the health and safety risk assesment ting would be dodgy with how close they are to the hey
> 
> its not hard for me to take as theres some groups that are up there own :censor: and dont care about anything or anyone were as we try to teach the kids how to care for animals and atleast once a year we do the animal carers badge for all the kids and as its done just before firework night we also mention about conservation like looking after animals and fireworks eventhough we have a display its not near any animal sanctuary the closest house to us is 500m so although its probably still going to startle some anuimals that may be there we also stop many other displays with the fact the parents bring fireworks for us to use as well
> 
> i am on your side NOT on the side of the scouts


 they did send some one out in the summer and he told us that we had a valid point and that the display would be relocated . so we all sighed with releif and now we are told it will go ahead. the guy i spoke to in london was no help at all....


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, firstly:
> 
> I abhore fireworks & the suffering they cause to so many animals! They should be banned!
> 
> ...


 i,m too stressed to disagree with anyone, and the old trout( as you call her lol) is very agreeable . If ever i decide to give up my animals they.ll be heading south to fenland ...People with animal passion are salt of the earth ..lol. :flrt:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Aye thats what I thought. But the leaflet was produced by a few organisations one of which was defra, so thought it may have some effect on the scouts. Probably not but anythings worth a shot I guess.


 Chences are that all the eejits who,ll be attending the scouts display will have the asda leaflet as ther is an asda store just up the road, makes my pee boil even more. lol. another thing that bugs me is that southtynside council hold two massive displays on the sea front , one for the kids early on ans one for adults later, the scouts do not need to have a display at all.......Anyway , my plan of action is , to put Denny in a stable thats just come vacant, its next door to his fave mare and he can see her through the mesh wall,so he,ll be well chuffed and it is facing away from the scout camp(the stable he,s in faces right into it) i,ve bought some grass nuts and i,m gonna sprinkle them all over the stable floor to give him something to do and i,m gonna play Celine Dion songs to him, she,ll either calm him or kill him but it will deffo take his mind off the fireworks . lol.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to add my support - hope things go as well as can be expected under the circumstances. 

I think the idea of catching the distress caused on video is a good idea, get close ups of any injuries caused and then send the vets bill to the scoutmaster for him to pay. Because if they'd kept to their word and held the fireworks somewhere else, your horse wouldn't need treatment!

What gets me though, we're constantly being told about the credit crunch on the news, yet obviously morons still have money to not only burn but noisily and gleefully send into the air and explode into millions of bits!

Just think, this country could save millions on advertising campaigns for firework safety, NHS treatment, police and fire brigade call outs if the government just BANNED THE SALE OF FIREWORKS TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC! 

I'm all for organised displays arranged by professionals but when will 'the powers that be' realise that numptys, be they young or old, should not get their hands on explosives and cause a nuisance to their neighbours? Because, let's face it, what was Bonfire NIGHT has turned into Firework Fortnight (and the rest!).

Well, I've vented my spleen - I'm off for a lay down in a darkened room!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Denny tonight I hope it pees down then then the bombraid erm I mean firework display will not happen


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Just think, this country could save millions on advertising campaigns for firework safety, NHS treatment, police and fire brigade call outs if the government just BANNED THE SALE OF FIREWORKS TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC!
> 
> I'm all for organised displays arranged by professionals but when will 'the powers that be' realise that numptys, be they young or old, should not get their hands on explosives and cause a nuisance to their neighbours? Because, let's face it, what was Bonfire NIGHT has turned into Firework Fortnight (and the rest!).
> 
> Well, I've vented my spleen - I'm off for a lay down in a darkened room!!


and then people will buy badly made fireworks that have been thrown together in somebody's shed using fertiliser and all sorts of other crap.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed for Denny tonight I hope it pees down then then the bombraid erm I mean firework display will not happen


 sadly its not tonight hun , its on friday night, there was loads going off in the village tonight and he didnt sem too concerned , but they arnt on his doorstep like they will be on friday........The scouts wrote to the stable owners apologising for any inconveinience, and that the fire risk will be lessened as much as they can by cecking the wind direction , DO THESE IDIOTS NOT REALISE THAT ITS NOT JUST A FIRE RISK ITS THE FEAR IT PUTS THE HORSES THROUGH THAT MATTERS AS MUCH AS BLOODY FIRE. forgive me for shouting but i,m so pi:censor:sd off its unreal i think i,m gonna be the first man to commit scoutacide........:devil:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

denny2 said:


> sadly its not tonight hun , its on friday night, there was loads going off in the village tonight and he didnt sem too concerned , but they arnt on his doorstep like they will be on friday........The scouts wrote to the stable owners apologising for any inconveinience, and that the fire risk will be lessened as much as they can by cecking the wind direction , DO THESE IDIOTS NOT REALISE THAT ITS NOT JUST A FIRE RISK ITS THE FEAR IT PUTS THE HORSES THROUGH THAT MATTERS AS MUCH AS BLOODY FIRE. forgive me for shouting but i,m so pi:censor:sd off its unreal i think i,m gonna be *the first man to commit scoutacide*........:devil:


Hope this doesn't offend but for some reason I had assumed you were female!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Hope this doesn't offend but for some reason I had assumed you were female!!!!!!!! :blush:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Apparently after taking an online personality test my brain thinks female .and i,m a hairdresser, but i look like a bricklayer.:lol2: i,m not offended hun ..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor you and Denny. Didnt realise the stress would be so extended. Maybe the scoutmaster should take the place of the Guy..............on top of the bonfire, best place for him me thinks:devil::devil: One of my young rescue dogs went through her first firework raid last night she was so scared even with the TV turned up and us trying to act normally.:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Denny where abouts are you ??


Cos the effin nite we had ere i would gladly come and help ya hose the :censor:'s and help you stop them 


I swear they need to stop being able to sell fire works to normal people they should only be available for proper displays GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:devil:


And the police hahahahahah lmfao well put it this way a chocolate fire gaurd would have been more use last nite :censor::bash::bash::devil:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Denny where abouts are you ??
> 
> 
> Cos the effin nite we had ere i would gladly come and help ya hose the :censor:'s and help you stop them
> ...


 Sorry to hear you had a bad night Em, the police are so tied down by paper work after a case they try not to bother doing anything about things they dont think are important. I totally agree that fireworks should not be on general release.We had a very quiet night at home our Robbie went and lay in ruby,s cage and slept the time away......i did offer him a pee and he went to the back door and decided he,d wait till it was over .he wasnt stressed out by it tho like he used to be , he used to try and hide underneath me on the settee, he,s a tall, long dog and it was comical at times , but our imediate neighbours didnt bother with any fireworks this year so we had a stress free night . I,m saving the stress for friday night with Denny....i,ll be beside myself...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad night Em, the police are so tied down by paper work after a case they try not to bother doing anything about things they dont think are important. I totally agree that fireworks should not be on general release.We had a very quiet night at home our Robbie went and lay in ruby,s cage and slept the time away......i did offer him a pee and he went to the back door and decided he,d wait till it was over .he wasnt stressed out by it tho like he used to be , he used to try and hide underneath me on the settee, he,s a tall, long dog and it was comical at times , but our imediate neighbours didnt bother with any fireworks this year so we had a stress free night . I,m saving the stress for friday night with Denny....i,ll be beside myself...


 
well if you can call idots aiming fireworks down streets at people, into peoples yards at their dogs................and pushing giant rockets through peoples letter boxes..............Oh an beating the :censor: out of one of the lads that lives next door but a few bad then yeps i totally agree with you :devil:

police turned round and said they were too busy and would be up in 4 hours at the soonest :devil: The fireworks carried on right till 2.00am in the morn again :bash:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Poor you and Denny. Didnt realise the stress would be so extended. Maybe the scoutmaster should take the place of the Guy..............on top of the bonfire, best place for him me thinks:devil::devil: One of my young rescue dogs went through her first firework raid last night she was so scared even with the TV turned up and us trying to act normally.:devil:


 Oh bless her, what hits me hard is that people just dont care, one of my customers said last year after Denny smashed himself up , and i was complaining to her about the scouts "But Andrew it would be a shame to spoil the scouts fun, cant you just move the bloody horse somewhere else" i was livid with her she didnt like my reply much and im supprised she still comes to me for her hair cut.lol. i cant stand her now coz she just dosnt get it......and that i,m affraid is the general publics idea , Animals just dont count when humans have there fun..


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well if you can call idots aiming fireworks down streets at people, into peoples yards at their dogs................and pushing giant rockets through peoples letter boxes..............Oh an beating the :censor: out of one of the lads that lives next door but a few bad then yeps i totally agree with you :devil:
> 
> police turned round and said they were too busy and would be up in 4 hours at the soonest :devil: The fireworks carried on right till 2.00am in the morn again :bash:


 Good lord where do you live Beruit ! ?. Thats awfull....The police here have an appointment system now , no bloody good when a crime is commited at 7 oclock and they turn up at 12 at night.....I Hate this country sometimes...and the idiots that populate it...present company excepted........


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> Oh bless her, what hits me hard is that people just dont care, one of my customers said last year after Denny smashed himself up , and i was complaining to her about the scouts "But Andrew it would be a shame to spoil the scouts fun, cant you just move the bloody horse somewhere else" i was livid with her she didnt like my reply much and im supprised she still comes to me for her hair cut.lol. i cant stand her now coz she just dosnt get it......and that i,m affraid is the general publics idea , Animals just dont count when humans have there fun..


 
What you mean you actually let her leave the shop with a nice hair cut after her comment your a better man that i would be :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> Good lord where do you live Beruit ! ?. Thats awfull....The police here have an appointment system now , no bloody good when a crime is commited at 7 oclock and they turn up at 12 at night.....I Hate this country sometimes...and the idiots that populate it...present company excepted........


 
we may as well the way its going round here  we have gangs of youths that just dont care on nights like last night we darnt even come out of our houses 

It used to be so nice on here when i moved on 5 years ago  its been basically taken over and beng run into ruin


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> What you mean you actually let her leave the shop with a nice hair cut after her comment your a better man that i would be :lol2::lol2:


 i wanted to stab her in the head with my scissors...I,m a bit short with her now but she likes how i do her hair, i keep the haircut very basic ,and tell her exactly what i think if she wants a change of style..she,s a bitch , i do her daughter inlaws hair too , she dosnt like her either .lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> i wanted to stab her in the head with my scissors...I,m a bit short with her now but she likes how i do her hair, i keep the haircut very basic ,and tell her exactly what i think if she wants a change of style..she,s a bitch , i do her daughter inlaws hair too , she dosnt like her either .lol.


 
LOL you should cut biatch into the back of her hair haha just dont show her the back when ya done she will never know :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> we may as well the way its going round here  we have gangs of youths that just dont care on nights like last night we darnt even come out of our houses
> 
> It used to be so nice on here when i moved on 5 years ago  its been basically taken over and beng run into ruin


 I feel for you Em , it only takes one set of Ar:censor:soles to spoil an area....the kids will grow up soon and hopefully kill each other off and you.ll have peace again, or there,ll be a new generation to worry about coz they breed like wildfire...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> I feel for you Em , it only takes one set of Ar:censor:soles to spoil an area....the kids will grow up soon and hopefully kill each other off and you.ll have peace again, or there,ll be a new generation to worry about coz they breed like wildfire...


if only they were kids though  some are young adults too ages ranging from 14 yp to 25+ not to mention the fact many of them carry knives and guns  or other weapons too 

are area is one of the worst areas for drugs dealers hanging round too and their peddlers...............we have dealers in cars that drive round looking for young girls to groom to make money for them too 

its getting worse and worse and what really pee's us all off is the police know all this but do begger all about it...................as my guess is they aint too busy just to scared to take on what they have let escalate over the years due to not being arse to sort the smaller problems out 

The lad on our street was beaten up last night an all that went on due to an incident the other week 

a young girl was assaulted by a group of muslin boys they broke her jaw an nose this lad stopped them and saw them off..............he gave a statement to the police............last night was his punishment for making a statement :bash:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Its the same all over this country. 

I live near a council estate, where they were actually setting houses on fire as bonfires.
Fortunately we do not live close enough for it to be a problem to us.

Sorry to hear you had a rough time.

All the best Denny2 with friday, still think you should soak the :censor: though.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Its the same all over this country.
> 
> ...


 
I do too i think you, Deborah and me should go over and help him he can keep Denny calm and we can shout out have this with you dib an dobs and soak them :devil:

Im not in an evil mood or owt honest :whistling2::lol2:

I know what yo mean Neil an thank god ya not close enough to them an all hun 

And people wonder why i hide amongst animals :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeh, the whole country is full of animals. Sadly not the kind most of us like on here. 
I think I might become an MP and push a bill for compulsory euthanasia of sick animals. We could maybe half the population. :2thumb: .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Yeh, the whole country is full of animals. Sadly not the kind most of us like on here.
> I think I might become an MP and push a bill for compulsory euthanasia of sick animals. We could maybe half the population. :2thumb: .


 
well im sure you will have pretty much the whole forum backing you up :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Just noticed the :2thumb: smilie on last post. I look like John McCain, sod it, I'm running for President. There will be no population problem when I'm done. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem is I wouldnt want to make it painless...............I would want them to suffer like the furry animals have to suffer at their hands:devil::devil:
I thought it was bad round here but Emma it sounds like a war zone.Did I say how much I hate fireworks and Thugs????????????????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The problem is I wouldnt want to make it painless...............I would want them to suffer like the furry animals have to suffer at their hands:devil::devil:
> I thought it was bad round here but Emma it sounds like a war zone.Did I say how much I hate fireworks and Thugs????????????????


 

Ooooo so is you gonna come an join me, neil an deborah at dennys manning the hoses ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Just noticed the :2thumb: smilie on last post. I look like John McCain, sod it, I'm running for President. There will be no population problem when I'm done. :2thumb:


 
LOL well we will vote for ya : victory::no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmm only if I can have petrol coming out of mine and use it as a flame thrower. They want fear I can give fear.Why should animals have to suffer so they can watch other people setting off bombs:devil::devil:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

No, No lets make the animals suffer, the Homosapien animals. :2thumb:.

Sorry Denny for hijacking the thread. I do sincerely hope your horse is OK

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Mmm only if I can have petrol coming out of mine and use it as a flame thrower. They want fear I can give fear.Why should animals have to suffer so they can watch other people setting off bombs:devil::devil:


wow where can we get some of them :lol2:



kodakira said:


> No, No lets make the animals suffer, the Homosapien animals. :2thumb:.
> 
> Sorry Denny for hijacking the thread. I do sincerely hope your horse is OK
> 
> Neil


 
I think thats a fantastic idea we need some good torture plans down on paper now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

kodakira said:


> No, No lets make the animals suffer, the Homosapien animals. :2thumb:.
> 
> Sorry Denny for hijacking the thread. I do sincerely hope your horse is OK
> 
> Neil


 thats ok mate its very entertaining , i must say i thik the same way, i really begrudge any tax i pay knowing its to finance the long term prisioners and the dole wallers of this country , sadly it dosnt pay us to work in this country , the work force are worse off than those that dont/wont work...I want to build a floating prision then every now and then let one of the inmates the pleasure of sinking it , drown em all refloat it and fill it back up. problem solved....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Make sure its shark infested waters though Denny:lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Make sure its shark infested waters though Denny:lol2:


 too right the sharks could get a good feed from britains scum bags.......poor sharks they,d end up with terrible indegestion .:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Poor Sharks,

I hope you leave the scumbags long enough to detox, you know the druggies, the chavs with the Lambrini or else there could be some mutant sharks.

That brought back a laugh we were having with some friends over a meal. The olympics were on at the time, we were asked what would be our idea for the olympic torch.

Easy!!!!!. A massive Lambrini bottle with a *** in, a chav would fly down like Tinkerbell in Disney and light the ***. Sums Britain up really :2thumb:.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Poor Sharks,
> 
> I hope you leave the scumbags long enough to detox, you know the druggies, the chavs with the Lambrini or else there could be some mutant sharks.
> 
> ...


 rofl........soooooo funny. but sadly true.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well it's a good job you 'bat for the other side' Zooey mate otherwise I would have been worried in case I was about to get another declaration of love and a proposal of marriage :lol2:
> p.s. seen my newest photos on my facebook? Taken by Nerys on Sunday.


 
I think Denny is more at risk TBH Fennie! hehe

Yes, great piccies - me very jealous! I want a skunk but Clark says no!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Denny is more at risk TBH Fennie! hehe
> 
> Yes, great piccies - me very jealous! I want a skunk but Clark says no!


 Tell Clark you need a skunk and that your future happiness depends on it lol. , thats what i do to steve and he allways gives in. lol. Further to the firework display tonight ive just recived an email from the environmental health office telling me that they are satisfied that the scouts have done an adequate risk assessment and that they are happy for the display to go ahead..which is absolute crap coz the only assessment they have done is a fire assessment they have totally disreguarded the mental stresses and risk of physical injury the horses are going to be exposed to, ive replyed pinpointing this and have not had a reply yet, ive invited the health officer to watch our display ,that being my horse turning himself upside down trying to escape the noise and flashes. Apparently they are going to use grade 3 fireworks,and are trying to justify it by saying that is only for 30 minutes as if that would make s difference ? these people are brain dead and my pee is boiling , i,m dreading tonight ......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Denny, just a thought. How close is the display to the stables? Why not stand by the gate with a placard inviting animal lovers to come and see the effect of them on your horse at any point during the display.I would certainly video your horse if he is distressed, then send the video to your local television station with a record of the objections you raised and to whom. Make it public and shame them publically, Show the scouts organisation to be uncaring towards animals. Make a great news story. Certainly also send a copy to the queen with all the documentation where you pointed out the problems and where you were completely ignored. Don't just threaten to do so, do it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Denny is more at risk TBH Fennie! hehe
> 
> Yes, great piccies - me very jealous! I want a skunk but Clark says no!


 Well if you ever want to move in with me and have a nice platonic relationship, I'll let you have as many skunks as you like Zooey.





p.s. not really but show him the top bit of this post and he might decide that you + skunk is better than a skunkless but zooey-less home.
People living with other people sometimes have to resort to subterfuge and blackmail to have their demands met. (which is probably why I've been divorced 4 times lol)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im very lucky as my OH gets me everything I want and treats me like a humanbean too:notworthy: unlike my ex husband who was a miserable barsteward who wouldnt let me have anything and treated me like a skivvy:devil: Got rid of him after 18 years:Na_Na_Na_Na:Best move I ever made:whistling2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Denny, just a thought. How close is the display to the stables? Why not stand by the gate with a placard inviting animal lovers to come and see the effect of them on your horse at any point during the display.I would certainly video your horse if he is distressed, then send the video to your local television station with a record of the objections you raised and to whom. Make it public and shame them publically, Show the scouts organisation to be uncaring towards animals. Make a great news story. Certainly also send a copy to the queen with all the documentation where you pointed out the problems and where you were completely ignored. Don't just threaten to do so, do it.


 I email the stry to three newspapers last year, no intrest was shown by them at all, as all three wer advertising the display. they hold it about 75 yards from denny,s stable he can see and hear everything, thats why i,m gnna move him tonight for the times its on.i,m tempted to leave him in his stable and video that but i know he,ll smash himself up so ive got to move him , i,ll video it any way coz he,ll not be too happy ...thwe tv station is a good point , i,ll ring tyne tees, i tried emailing buckingham palace with the story but it got sent back , old liz musnt be home lol. or her inbox is full. i need a fire tender to hose the daft fec:censor:kers down , another thing which is annoying me is that they need permission off the fire cheif , i told him about it last year coz he comes to our shop for his haircut, he was in last week , now i know why he avoided me, he,s normally full of chat., He,d obviously given them the go ahead despit knowing what trauma it causes some people are beyond beleif......i think the scouts have paid a lot out in back handers this year and although the council denied it when i suggested it to them i really do think that they are lying........


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> I email the stry to three newspapers last year, no intrest was shown by them at all, as all three wer advertising the display. they hold it about 75 yards from denny,s stable he can see and hear everything, thats why i,m gnna move him tonight for the times its on.i,m tempted to leave him in his stable and video that but i know he,ll smash himself up so ive got to move him , i,ll video it any way coz he,ll not be too happy ...thwe tv station is a good point , i,ll ring tyne tees, i tried emailing buckingham palace with the story but it got sent back , old liz musnt be home lol. or her inbox is full. i need a fire tender to hose the daft fec:censor:kers down , another thing which is annoying me is that they need permission off the fire cheif , i told him about it last year coz he comes to our shop for his haircut, he was in last week , now i know why he avoided me, he,s normally full of chat., He,d obviously given them the go ahead despit knowing what trauma it causes some people are beyond beleif......i think the scouts have paid a lot out in back handers this year and although the council denied it when i suggested it to them i really do think that they are lying........


 I can see the paper's point of view. They have to earn money and the people pay for an advert' for the bonfire. They don't want to alienate customers.
Hence an independant, like local news story about a poor horsie which the scouts are being cruel to.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I'd be very tempted to join them and bring along a few fire extinguishers.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Evie said:


> I think I'd be very tempted to join them and bring along a few fire extinguishers.


 lol. i,m euphoric coz the firework display went as planned and all my worry for Denny was unnecesary, i took my cd player along and played the horses celines greatest hits and threw some grass pellets around Dennys stable and guess what he totally ignored the bloody fireworks i guess he had enough last year he was more concerned with the squealing of the kids(kids have allways feaked him out) than the fireworks i was so proud of him .The other horses were very upset though its awfull seeing them get so worried .and i,ll still campaign to have the fireworks stopped as its just not right , the only differnces with denny this year as to last is that he now lives next door to an old mare who,s totally bombproof she wasnt bothered either so i guess he took her lead and was so settled i couldnt beleive it. In the summer i did do some sound conditioning with him so perhaps that worked i didnt think it had but i guess it must have.... BIG THANK YOU to all of you for your support , youve really helped me get through this and when i need demonstrators for next years display i,ll call on you all to turn up lol. thanks again .....: victory::flrt:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

denny2 said:


> lol. i,m euphoric coz the firework display went as planned and all my worry for Denny was unnecesary, i took my cd player along and played the horses celines greatest hits and threw some grass pellets around Dennys stable and guess what he totally ignored the bloody fireworks i guess he had enough last year he was more concerned with the squealing of the kids(kids have allways feaked him out) than the fireworks i was so proud of him .The other horses were very upset though its awfull seeing them get so worried .and i,ll still campaign to have the fireworks stopped as its just not right , the only differnces with denny this year as to last is that he now lives next door to an old mare who,s totally bombproof she wasnt bothered either so i guess he took her lead and was so settled i couldnt beleive it. In the summer i did do some sound conditioning with him so perhaps that worked i didnt think it had but i guess it must have.... BIG THANK YOU to all of you for your support , youve really helped me get through this and when i need demonstrators for next years display i,ll call on you all to turn up lol. thanks again .....: victory::flrt:


Glad it went ok and your horse came through it unscathed, good luck stopping next years display


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> lol. i,m euphoric coz the firework display went as planned and all my worry for Denny was unnecesary, i took my cd player along and played the horses celines greatest hits and threw some grass pellets around Dennys stable and guess what he totally ignored the bloody fireworks i guess he had enough last year he was more concerned with the squealing of the kids(kids have allways feaked him out) than the fireworks i was so proud of him .The other horses were very upset though its awfull seeing them get so worried .and i,ll still campaign to have the fireworks stopped as its just not right , the only differnces with denny this year as to last is that he now lives next door to an old mare who,s totally bombproof she wasnt bothered either so i guess he took her lead and was so settled i couldnt beleive it. In the summer i did do some sound conditioning with him so perhaps that worked i didnt think it had but i guess it must have.... BIG THANK YOU to all of you for your support , youve really helped me get through this and when i need demonstrators for next years display i,ll call on you all to turn up lol. thanks again .....: victory::flrt:


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hun thats fantastic news sooooo glad it all went well for you hun :flrt::flrt::no1:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Glad it went ok and your horse came through it unscathed, good luck stopping next years display


 Cheers hun , thanks for the support.x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wonderful news, Im so glad he was ok.Still a shame they went ahead with them though without a thought for the horses:bash:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Wonderful news, Im so glad he was ok.Still a shame they went ahead with them though without a thought for the horses:bash:


 Cheers hun, the wind was even blowing towards the stables so all the stupid testing they did at 5 oclock was for nothing they still went ahead . and it went on for over an hour instead of half an hour , the scouts are stupid selfish idiots and yet again they have all earned their animal cruelty badges....thanks for the support hun ,. x


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad everything is okay with the horse.

Do you realise though, you have traumatised the horse for life. Come on Celine Dion !!!!!. He might be begging for the fireworks next year :lol2:.
Best wishes

Neil


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Glad everything is okay with the horse.
> 
> Do you realise though, you have traumatised the horse for life. Come on Celine Dion !!!!!. He might be begging for the fireworks next year :lol2:.
> Best wishes
> ...


:lol2::lol2: he loves celine as much as i do. lol. when i hack him out i sing to him to keep his mind on me rather than the things he,s scared of. i only know celine songs ,it works a treat, or bores him into submission , one of the two. lol. .Thanks for your support , i,m so pleased ive got no horror story to tell like i had last year....thanks again .


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to hear,

Sincere best wishes 

Neil & Debra


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Really glad to hear everything was OK for you and Denny, fantastic news - you must be really chuffed!! :thumb:

No accidents at our stables either so good news all round!

Best wishes
Jacqueline


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Really glad to hear everything was OK for you and Denny, fantastic news - you must be really chuffed!! :thumb:
> 
> No accidents at our stables either so good news all round!
> 
> ...


 Thats good bout your stables its a massive relief..Some of the other horses were a bit upset but i was chuffed with Denny coz he has a history of very extreme behaviour when scared of something, he didnt even look up from his feed and his stables only 50 yards from where the fireworks were being set off, i think celine helped a lot , and maybe Sally and Spike the two biggest and oldest horses on the yard didnt like celine rather than the fireworks lol. The only time Denny was concerned was when he heard the kids voices he,s terrified of the sound of children for some reason.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good news that your horse coped! 
I have no time for that organisation since my son was in the cubs. They were going to an activity camping weekend and I had to sign a consent form for the activities. One of these activities was shooting. I told the leader I thought it was really irresponsible to encourage young boys to be messing around with guns.
His reply was that when the boys are older, they sometimes go on trips abroad on trips into the wild. They have to learn to shoot then incase they encounter polar bears!!!
The guy was too dumb to grasp how profoundly upset I would be if my son shot any animal let alone an endangered one like a bloody polar bear. 
Needless to say my son is no longer a member :bash:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Evie said:


> Good news that your horse coped!
> I have no time for that organisation since my son was in the cubs. They were going to an activity camping weekend and I had to sign a consent form for the activities. One of these activities was shooting. I told the leader I thought it was really irresponsible to encourage young boys to be messing around with guns.
> His reply was that when the boys are older, they sometimes go on trips abroad on trips into the wild. They have to learn to shoot then incase they encounter polar bears!!!
> The guy was too dumb to grasp how profoundly upset I would be if my son shot any animal let alone an endangered one like a bloody polar bear.
> Needless to say my son is no longer a member :bash:


 They are quite rediculous, the group behind our livery yard make towers out of milk crates , tie the kids to ropes which are tied to the trees and the kids have to climb the tower of crates if the crates fall the kids are swung from the trees. They do this in an area with just a low fence between them and the sand arena, and its woe betide anyone riding a horse in the school as you can imagine. Shooting polar bears is not something ide want my step son to do either, ide rather he was eaten .lol.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> if the crates fall the kids are swung from the trees.


 This bit sounds ok though :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Evie said:


> This bit sounds ok though :lol2:


 Sadly not by their necks tho .:lol2::lol2: They are like little monkeys the scout leaders just let them run riot , they climb on the haylege they climb over the fence and run around the school they climb on the scout huts and the leaders just let them get on with it, I bawl them out if i catch them in the school or on the haylege , ide rather use a shot gun tho..lol.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> Sadly not by their necks tho .:lol2::lol2: , ide rather use a shot gun tho..lol.


Damn! If only you'd been a boy scout and learned how to shoot!! :lol2:


----------

